# What Tri-pod



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all

I am lucky enough to be getting my first DSLR for Xmas and I will be Looking to do lots of writeups on detailing cars etc where i think a tripod would be beneficial.

However, I don't really want to spend very much, the less the better and i have no idea what I should be looking at or should i try fleabay etc

All advice appreciated


----------



## alex7392 (Nov 17, 2009)

You could go for a cheap tripod however in my experience they just dont cut the mustard. I have a Broadcast Video company and we tend to stick to Manfrotto tripods. These are very well made and give a lot of adjustment so you can get the perfect shot! 
Fleabay is loaded with them!! I would be inclined to spend a little more than the cheapo nasty 9.99 things!


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Manfrotto are what I use. But I also use Benbo too.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Manfrotto, Gitzo, Slik, Red snapper. Your choice.

Think about the head you want, too, whether it's a threeway, ball, joystick or what. I don't really like my 804RC2, but I can't think of a better alternative. The 482 I have on the flash bracket would be too small.. and a joystick / pistolgrip would be better for me. But that's because of what I shoot.....test it.

Skimp on the tripod and you'll regret it. Try at the very least a Manfrotto 190XB + 804RC2. It's a hundred quid - much less and you'll be buying junk you won't want to use.

Bret


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agree with the comments above, that you will regret buying a cheap one, although you don't have to spend that much more 

Warehouse Express are doing some good offers on tripods at the moment, but they appear to be changing quite frequently.

I recently got myself a Redsnapper one (as mentioned by bretti_kivi) from here. I got the basic 4 piece tripod (284) and 3 way head, it really is a great piece of kit and comes with a decent bag to store it in. It's very sturdy, folds up small enough for my needs and feels like it will last a long time.

Joe, the owner of Redsnapper is a regular on www.talkphotography.co.uk and you'll see a load of good reviews for his products. He currently has some great xmas deals running too, like a free 3way head with the tripod. Definitely worth a look. :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the biggest, heaviest, solid one you can get your hands on 

Manfrotto stuff is excellent, but you pay for it. Its good o get one with a changeable head, so you use it with different setups in future as your kit grows. I have a CF Manfrotto setup, which makes it just about OK to carry when combined with their lightest manganese alloy head. It supports my 5D and lenses Ok but would probably need a bigger stronger head for stuff like big nature/sports shooting setups.

One thing worth looking at is the lowest height you can use it at. Some tripods are surprisingly inflexible in minimum height. You also want one with the best range of height WITHOUT extending the centre tub.e The centre tubes on 99% of tripods are not sturdy enough for even a reasonable DSLR setup IMHO. Dont forget you will also need a remote release ideally, as otherwise you have to rely on the timer for every shot you take and thats a PITA.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have 2 Manfrotto's a Giotto's traveller and a Red-snapper.
I would say for the money, a Red-snapper is hard to beat, I opted for a ball head. Great quality, sturdy and comes complete with bag, tools etc.

Gary


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

I used to have a cheapy flimsy 9.99 jobbie & after 1 use it went in the bin totally useless, then bought a manfroto it's light does the job well, chuffed to bits with it as above get the best one you can afford


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Redsnapper for me as well, hard to beat at this price.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Another vote here for Manfrotto, use one for medium format gear.....:thumb:


----------



## Peter K (Mar 20, 2009)

Another vote for Redsnapper especially with the Christmas offers
must be the best value for such a quality product


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Redsnapper are popular although I do like my Manfrotto (055XPROB) - very versatile and I know I'll not need to replace any time soon

CM


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

just saw this and thought, brilliant was about to ask this but im still none the wiser :lol:

I don't really want to spend shed loads as im merley just an amaturer playing at it. whats he best for less than £50?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

this is about as cheap as I'd suggest unless you're on a rock solid budget* (and yes, i do have a cheap one that was OK for my old minolta but is now relegated to flash use only): http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-manfrotto-7302yb-tripod/p1031707

the head on that is pretty nice, but I would *not* recommend it for a long lens. I have one of the same size - but without QR plate - on my flash bracket. For that it's great, I might try it on the K10D for fun.

This also OK: http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-slik-300dx-complete-tripod/p1000351

and this is about the limit IMO, not sure what the weight limitations are:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-manfrotto-785b-modo-maxi-tripod/p1014517

Bret

* budget? with a dSLR in hand? Who said the camera was the expensive bit?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> this is about as cheap as I'd suggest unless you're on a rock solid budget* (and yes, i do have a cheap one that was OK for my old minolta but is now relegated to flash use only): http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-manfrotto-7302yb-tripod/p1031707
> 
> the head on that is pretty nice, but I would *not* recommend it for a long lens. I have one of the same size - but without QR plate - on my flash bracket. For that it's great, I might try it on the K10D for fun.
> 
> ...


The camera is a Sony A350 with 18-200mm lense. I never even realised the vast range and price of tripods till I started looking in to it last week :doublesho


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

there's no weight given as max, but that's a halfway decent starting point. A set of 190 legs would allow you to change the head if you decide you want to do just that; a 785 (the £50 modo maxi listed last) won't. However, considering I have around ... three hundred quid's worth of Manfrotto gear here (and more is coming very soon), I am very happy with their functionality. If the fifty really is the limit, go for it. Jessops should have them, too, for an extra £8.

Bret


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok thanks for all info so far it seems I have two options:
1) Actually bother to research this a lot.
2) Go with somones suggestion on here.
Giving my current time restraints I am favouring option 2)
The camera is a Sony A230 and I have 3 different sizes of lenses.
It seems the Redsnapper and Manfrotto are popular does anyone have any decent links?
Taking on board what people are say budget is upto £100 and not a penny more...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got a brand new Hama star 61 tripod for sale in the sales section cost £59.99 at pcworld.

£35 delivered

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146080


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

4 manfrotto's here too, variety of heads. all brilliant quality. buy it once, you wont regret it!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> I've got a brand new Hama star 61 tripod for sale in the sales section cost £59.99 at pcworld.
> 
> £35 delivered
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146080


Spotted it mate don't have a clue what i need lol may well come back to you on it-how come your selling? is it any good?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

rds1985 said:


> Spotted it mate don't have a clue what i need lol may well come back to you on it-how come your selling? is it any good?


Yes its very good, I had this 1 as a spare and have now sold all my DSLR gear so no longer needed hence the sale.

Its brand new never been out the carry case


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

benro off ebay seller dc-stuffs http://www.benro.cn/EnSite/EnDefault.aspx - http://stores.ebay.com/dcsphotographystore

exact gitzo copies, superb quality and half the price - bought a CF one last week along with a GH-2 gimbal










4 days delivery from china, amazing



> gitzo was looking to outsource it's legs to china a couple years ago. they picked up on this company, yilee precision in guangzhou (by hong kong), and signed them to a deal. gitzo taught them everything, practically gave the factory blueprints. what gitzo didn't know, yilee set up a dummy corp called benro and was building an exact copy of the gitzo factory simultaneously, practically on the other side of the hill (common story for businesses that aren't careful outsourcing in china). gitzo started noticing exact copies of their gear on the shelves of beijing and shanghai, with "benro" in place of "gitzo" and got just a wee bit upset. gitzo couldn't do anything, cause it's china, and they care fark all for intellectual property, especially considering gitzo is a foreign co and benro is local. after gitzo got out, benro established itself as a legit co in china, and has got the rep as de facto proware for tripods amongst chinese photographers.


----------

